# help...sarcasm not welcome!



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

Cheap setup...I have a trinity chameleon II pro in a Dirt Thrasher with a airtronics blazer sport radio and my MSC went crap! It started to smoke and $4!t. I want to upgrade to a ESC what do you guy recommend? THANKS in Advance!


----------



## knievel (Feb 28, 2006)

How much money do you have to spend??


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

I wouldn't recommend anything other than LRP, but it's all personal choice. I've seen too many XRS' thermal and go up in smoke for no reason. The GTX would be ok.


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

any one heard on these? GM Racing V8 Speed Control No Motor limit.


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

Team Associated Lrp tc4? Thanks


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

The GMV8 ESC is a good speed control however their instructions absolutely suck and they can be hard to setup.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

you can get a futaba mc230 for about 45, or a mc330 for about 65, the 230 is good to 19 turns, the 330 is 12 i think.


----------



## lordraptor1 (Mar 10, 2002)

i have to say anything novak makes is good. i still have some old novaks that still work flawlessly. i am running a c2, a tempest max, and a super rooster, i also have an old ner-2s am receiver from novak (bottom halvf of case is missing but still works like a champ.


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

have you guy heard of these? Team Associated Lrp tc4


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

THe TC4 is a car not a speed control


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

yea but the one it come with. will it support my motor?


----------



## Butters16 (Dec 14, 2002)

if you find out which model lrp it has go to lrp's website and it will give the specs. i prefer the tekin units alittle bigger but great units.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Get the best you can afford. 
Novak makes great stuff as does LRP.

The two choices from Futaba are high quality choices also.

There are many other choices out there too.... Do some research. 
Decide how much you want to spend and go from there. 
Get one with reverse so that when you are playing you won't have to chase it so much. But get one that you can lock out reverse if you go to a track. 

I am partial to Novak. They have great products and great customer service.


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm partial to what makes my truck go in the manner I want it to go. For instance, in my Stampede I have an M-troniks Truck ESC because I only bash with it and the ESC is waterproof & has reverse. In my XXXT race truck I have a LRP 7.1 ESC because I need the performance. I've had all kinds of ESC's over the years and they were all pretty good units. LRP, Novak, GM, Futaba, M-Troniks, & Intellispeed are all good names to look at. It all depends on what you're going to do. Bash, race, both?

One thing to watch for though, I've noticed that some ESC's are coming without any On/Off switch, they power up when you plug the battery in. I'm not a fan of that type ESC & would recommend staying away from those.


----------



## rhodopsine (Aug 13, 2002)

As for the ESC that comes with the TC4, it's a good unit but a little bit big.

Martin Paradis


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

anyone know the specs on the Tekin G-12c?


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

Traxxas XL1?


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

anyone use a t-4? can i run a chmeleon 19t?


----------



## Minreg (Jan 1, 1970)

http://www.rcdriver.com/articles/budget_esc_guide_1.shtml


----------



## Mikey96 (Feb 28, 2006)

Bang for your buck I have had the most luck with the Novak GTS. I have 9 cars that my son and I run. All but 2 have them installed. 3 of them are 12 turn motors. I mostly run 3800 cells. Just wicked fast and easy to program. One of my other cars has a Novak GTB with the same motor. Both cars also are B4s. I cannot tell the difference between the 2 on the track. But as long as you are 12 turns and under the GTS is about 110 dollars cheeper.


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

Im running a chameleon (green motor) 19t...19awg...24degree


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Tekin G12 Top of the line. 
Traxxas XL1 Very Entry level.
The LRP in the TC4 Good Choice. That car comes with a 17T in it. If your gearing is OK you will be OK.


----------



## Sever_The_Ties (Feb 20, 2006)

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGNG5&P=ML I have an xrs and i have been using it everyday since i got it for christmas. It is a very good bashing esc but if you are looking to race i would look for something a little better. After a while the xrs does get hot so i would not race with it. But for the money the xrs is a great deal. Cheak it out on tower.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

If you want something that is bullit proof go with the Tekin G-12,also it is made in the USA and is easy to get worked on IF and this is a big IF, it's ever needed.Stay away from LRP they will go up in smoke in a heartbeat,I had three last year go up in smoke,and NO it wasn't operator error,the Futaba units are no more than relabeled LRP'S stay away from those as well.Novaks are good units also.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

n3rd420, I did a quick search on Tower Hobbies and looked up the TC4 RTR. The speed control listed is shown to handle 14 turn motors and above. Assuming you are going to be running 6 cells, the speed control that ships with the TC4 RTR should be fine. Below is a link on tower to the specs of that speedo.

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0001P?&I=LXHSV8&P=V

Check out that link. Hope that help


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I only run novak, it is good stuff, good customer service.
As for an esc I would recommend the GTX,


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

i have an xrs i think it will be fine for racing as long as u use a fan or somthing but i dont. i use the xrs in an evader st with a fireball 15t motor. the only problem ive had was the negative wire the plastic over the bullet connector it melted i have no idea why? does any one else have any ideas why????


----------

